

A Perl test suite that checks everything is ok in your home dir - pmoriarty
http://g14n.info/2013/10/prove-improved/

======
jitl
I don't get it. Is this intended to run unit tests on all my personal shell
scripts and dohickeys? Or to run things like make sure none of my co-workers
typed something silly into my .zshrc?

Serious question.

~~~
rdc12
It looks like you write your own tests, in the folder ~/t/ and this is a
wrapper for running them all.

"Now it’s time to fill your t/ folder with tests, you can start with a simple
one: t/01_compile_scripts.t. It checks that every Perl script in the bin/
folder compiles. It has the following content. "

and

"Every test you will add in your ~/t folder will run every hour. App::Prove
remembers failed tests, using ~/.prove file, and after login you will run only
failed tests, so you will know which problems are going on."

